# Quick question on our remote-vs- maxima remote long (sorry)



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

I just got back from a trip (borrowed my mom’s newest used car) 98 Maxima SE. Anyways a few questions here for all the wise ones.....

(1) Her remote looks just like mine but has the trunk pop on it, which I know the sentra's didn’t come with. 

(2) I guess my Sentra just has keyless entry as it has a panic button on the fob, but if I lock the doors and leave a window down and unlock the car from the inside lock and open the door(No alarm) plus I don’t have the security light either so guess that’s a given there. 

(3) her fob is just like mine besides the trunk button and I forgot until driving her Max that when we had the g35 you could roll the windows down with the key fob, well I have tried with mine and of course it don’t work (sigh) anyways the question is this, what’s the catch on making it work on our cars? Is nice to roll the windows down with the fob even if you can’t roll them up with it.

I have had a few Nissan's over the years and the one I have always wanted so badly (95-99 SE Maxima) even when I had my 91 300ZXTT my mother now owns the 98 one. I was excited to drive the car on the trip as it has a lot more power than my sentra and would be nice to have the extra room, well my review on its like this sounds bad I know I will try to be delicate here

(1) car don’t seem to hold the curves and twisty roads near as well as my cheap sentra with 14inch tires and rims!

(2) Wind noise wind noise and more wind noise, its loud with all the windows up, much less to vent the sunroof you have the crank the stereo to hear it then

(3) Seat's!!!! yeah typical heated leather its a given, with the back support adjustable, but they are FLAT seats, my sentra has the sport styled seats that holds you close and makes you feel better even if you only going 50mph on the curve cause its all the speed you could get to, where in the maxima might see more like 100 or better but you would feel like your going to slide into the passengers lap or out the door!

(4) I have noticed this with my old M30 I had and the G35 as well as with her Maxima which where all Automatic, the delay of the kick down, it’s like umm ok I just pressed the pedal down and... Oh wait there it goes. even with the delay kick down I know would still overpower the sentra but I still think that feels like a flaw and I like to know its going to kick down and not wonder every time as at times in all 3 of them I wondered if it was going to or not. I always loved the body style of the 95-99 as I said and always disliked the style of the 89-94's as I had a 87-88 Maxima when I was younger and loved them both a lot and then I wasn’t that happy with all the curve the 89-94 had and then when the 95 showed up had a little of that box flair back. But it seems to me after driving the 85-94 and then the 95-99 style that when they made the 95 they lost somewhat what the maxima was in my out look on it, at least the 2000 and up is a lot better. I have read a lot of reviews that the car people have said about the 95-99 and they tend to lean more on the older ones or the 200 and up as well

anyways that’s more than plenty there, but made me feel good to drive my sentra after getting back with its little screaming booming thrashing 1.6 while getting on the freeways and knowing its going to kick down into passing gear and take the curves and not slide out the doors. The maxima is a great car for my mom and she loves it more than the new Altima they got in 03, but for me I will stick to my old tired wore out 99 sentra. I guess i am weird for that but seems they lost sight of what one would expect from the maxima after driving the older ones. Glad they seem to have it fixed now however


Ok sorry so long there had to vent on how I thought that was like a short back slide on a hot looking car there

so any help with adding the auto down window feature to the sentra fob?


Thanks everyone


Donnie H.


----------

